

Ask:HN  Buying a parked domain from GoDaddy. How'd you do it? - subrat_rout

Hi,
I am interested in a domain that is parked on GoDaddy site. I am trying to contact the owner but GoDaddy is hiding its name behind a paywall and asking for $70.00 upfront +10% commission of the transaction price.<p>So how'd you it? Any inputs/suggestions and feedback will be great.
Thanks.
======
jseliger
DON'T DO IT!

I lost $70 trying to re-acquire jseliger.com after a screwup that was 80% my
fault and 20% Wordpress's fault. At some point I'll write a blog post about
the experience, but the big, important takeaway is that GoDaddy itself or a
subsidiary of it may be warehousing the domain, or unwilling to sell it.
(They've actually been caught doing this:
[http://techcrunch.com/2008/12/03/godaddy-uses-standard-
tacti...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/12/03/godaddy-uses-standard-tactics-to-
warehouse-domains)).

In any event, when I was panicked I actually paid the $70, only to realize
that "Domainsbyproxy" was listed as the owner—which GoDaddy owns!

When I did more research and realized the mistake I'd made, I disputed the
charge. I got the $70 back but will never get back a) my dignity or b) the
domain name.

~~~
subrat_rout
If they do not want to sell the domain then why they have parked it on their
site. Just to collect adword revenues from keywords? That is a very un-
business way of doing business.

~~~
runjake
Read the URL the commenter you replied to posted. It answers your question.

~~~
subrat_rout
Thank You.

